# Anyone use Poste restante these days?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

The last time I did a lot of travelling was in the early 70’s well before email etc. My nearest and dearest kept in touch by addressing letters to 

My name
Poste Restante
Central Post Office
City
Country

I would furnish them will dates and capital cities. It always got there, I would turnup show my passport and collect my mail.

Does the system still work? I bet there is a charge these days. I need a small package that will not reach me until I leave the UK in 10 days time, and just thought that that might be a solution.

Thanks Dick


----------



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

It certainly does en France, BUT, you need to precisely identify the destination office and it's address. Cost is minimal.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*post*

Post Restante


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Glandwr said:


> The last time I did a lot of travelling was in the early 70's well before email etc. My nearest and dearest kept in touch by addressing letters to
> 
> My name
> Poste Restante
> ...


Ah, those were the days and how excited we got when they handed over a little bundle of letters, some of them weeks old.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

hmh (Helen & David), have used it recently in Italy...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1175214.html#1175214

Pete


----------

